# Rat lung worm



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Did anyone else watch the Sunday Night program last night? This story freaked me right out, as my children have picked up snails many many times! I had NEVER heard of anything like this before, imo it is really quite scary that it wasnt made public, i know my kids are not the only ones that love ooey gooey snails, & as a mum having no idea on the dangers.......well it makes me feel sick in the stomach! I understand they didnt want to create 'public fear' but seriously.......a bit of public knowledge really is needed, considering not one person i have spoke to knew anything about this worm, let alone that it can be spread through snails! My babies are now banned from even looking at them!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

A good parent should be worming their children and themselves every three months, ergo it shouldn't be a problem.

Seriously you can get worms by walking around bare foot, sounds like ur freaking out about a whole lot of nothing Bel.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 14, 2011)

waruikazi- i dont think this worm was treatable with worming tablets. I watched the show too, it was horrific what happened to these babies.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> A good parent should be worming their children and themselves every three months, ergo it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Seriously you can get worms by walking around bare foot, sounds like ur freaking out about a whole lot of nothing Bel.



Well i am a GREAT parent then, my family IS wormed regularly! This worm is a whole different story, & it is not treatable or avoidable with worming tablets.......you obviously didnt watch the story, but thanks for ur input mate!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry didn't mean to suggest you weren't a good parent. I didn't watch the story but it is sounding a bit like it's a little sensationalised and not really an issue in Australia. 

Unless you are eating raw snails I really don't think you have too much to worry about in Australia Bel.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 14, 2011)

Just an over reaction Bel. Kids have been playing with snails for years without a problem. And as Waru said, unless they eat the snails there's no need to worry. Just get them to wash their hands after playing outside if you're worried.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

It IS a problem in australia, & the worm is not only caught due to eating them, it is also caught through their slime. It hasnt been a HUGE problem in the past for Australia, but this worm is on the move & this year alone 1 baby girl is dead, 1 baby girl is still under going testing to see the extent of her brain damage due to contact with the slime, & a teenager boy has severe brain damage (he was dared to eat a slug). I dont mind if you feel it is an over reaction, but it is rapidly becoming more popular, & i know i will no longer be allowing my children to touch them at all, over reacting or not, imo its not something any parent should ignore.


----------



## FAY (Nov 14, 2011)

The media blows most things out of proportion. Always scare tactics.
How many times do you see people letting their dogs lick their face?
That would be a lot worse...
That is one thing that turns my stomach. You can imagine what the dog would of been licking beforehand....yuk yuk yuk


----------



## slim6y (Nov 14, 2011)

Was possibly brought on by this story:

Man battles for life after eating slug infected with rat lungworm | News.com.au

"A SYDNEY man is critically ill after eating a slug as a dare, leading authorities to issue health warnings on devouring raw gastropods.

The 21-year-old contracted rat lungworm disease - a rare form of meningitis - after the stunt.

Rat lungworm disease is caused by Angiostrongylus cantonensis, a parasitic worm that is carried in the pulmonary arteries of rats. Larvae are excreted in the rat's droppings, which are often eaten by slugs and snails.

The disease can cause fatal swelling of the brain and spinal cord.

However, Jeremy McAnulty from New South Wales Health said most people do recover. He said the worm goes away by itself because the body's immune system eventually gets rid of it.

Dr McAnulty said people should not eat raw slugs or snails and should ensure they wash their hands after touching them.

"It is also important to thoroughly wash and cook any produce that could be contaminated by animals," he said.

The worm was found mainly in Asia and the Pacific Islands. It was rare for people to contract rat lungworm disease in Australia, but it occurred occasionally from eating an uncooked slug or snail, Dr McAnulty said.

Infected people may have no symptoms or only mild short-lived symptoms, he said.

Sometimes the infection causes meningitis, with symptoms such as headaches, stiff neck, tingling or pain in the skin, fever, nausea, and vomiting, Dr McAnulty said.

"Even if infected, most people recover fully without treatment," he said.

"However, it can sometimes cause severe meningitis.

"Because humans are not the natural host of the parasite, the parasite eventually dies without treatment."

Rat lungworm infection cannot be passed on to other people."


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 14, 2011)

We often get slugs in our bathroom and as we have a 2 yr old we always close the door just in case. Its so easy for little ones to eat something and a parent to have no idea. People do need to know that this is out there, but i do agree that the media does sensationalise it to a point. 

all the cases that were shown last night were within a 30km radius of each other.

This parasite is NOT spread by dogs, it is spread by black rats somehow (sorry, i missed the part of the show that explained how. )


----------



## slim6y (Nov 14, 2011)

From what I understand in the last 50 years there's been 10 cases.

Like all diseases that are serious, we should know they exist - and we should teach the dangers of eating raw or unwashed food.

But, there's far worse out there that people are just unaware of (also spread by rats) - for leptospirosis - a boy at my old school I taught at drank a can of coke that a rat must have ran over and a drop of urine landed on the can. He consumed the can, and subsequently the rat urine and contracted leptospirosis. 

Did they talk about that?

What about botulism (not passed by rats) - but did you know curing garlic in oil to infuse the flavours could lead to deadly botulism! 

All true.

But this one - the one you talk of Bel, is sensationalism. 

it's good to be aware this sort of thing occurs - but don't go killing every slug and snail you see now because you think you're at risk!

You could always attract more birds to your property to eat more slugs and snails 

Make sure rats are controlled. Etc etc! But seriously - don't put too much emphasis on worrying. 

When I was young I used to build houses in the composting hay... I'd play in it all day. Who knew about the risk of legionella back then?

I sometimes wonder if we're no more at risk, but far more aware! In fact, too aware that we ruin our own immunity!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Nov 14, 2011)

The point of the story is to scare you into doing one of four things... 

1) watching the program.
2) telling others to watch the program
3) get you to buy something (not in this case)
4) so that any time you see a newspaper or magazine on the topic you will buy it. 


That's all. Its not some new epidemic that will wipe out the population of the earth, as its been said our immune system will fight it in most cases anyway. Its rarer to get that than meningitis, but would you stop your kids from ever using a school tap? Probably not, because there hasn't been a "current affairs" program on it recently.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

'Newtolovingsnake' it is spread from rats to snails through rat droppings. I am aware that the media over-react, but at the same time, try telling the parents of those baby girls that there is 'nothing to really worry about'. I will not be rushing out & killing all snails or slugs found in my yard, id be out there all day everyday basically, but i have told my children not to touch or go near them, & they always wash their hands after being outside anyway. Yes, there a very few cases in Australia over the last 50yrs, however the numbers have also drastically increased in the last year.......possibly due to the floods & another boom in the rat population. Im not a mother that is over sensitive about my kids & germs etc, but this is still one story i wish we had heard more about before now. Its a bit like red back spiders, we know the risks, therefor our kids dont touch them, to me, this is really no different.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 14, 2011)

hmm, my garden caught snails are coming up to a month of having being tubbed,...so theyre almost ready to eat,..
im kinda hesitant to feed them to my shingles now,.....anyone know if it affects them too?

hell, if i was a human mum id be paranoid as all hell, every kid likes to taste things like slugs, i know my brother often had them pulled out of his mouth as a kid,....sensationalism isnt always a bad thing if it makes people extra careful of things like this,.....


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

My thoughts exactly Chris, i would much rather be cautious then ignorant to the risks when it comes to the well being of my children! As for ur pets.......i have no idea what the effects are, if any, for reptiles.......i know they did mention it is possible for dogs & cats to catch it though.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

What are you going to do about the risk now that you know about it Bel?


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> What are you going to do about the risk now that you know about it Bel?



Same thing ive done when it comes to red backs etc......the kids are not aloud to touch them.......& i dont see that as too drastic a measure.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 14, 2011)

The point of the story was to educate not scare, thru out the whole thing they kept saying "we had no idea a snail could do this" the neighbours said "we had no idea this could happen" and every body else they had told said the same thing.
As a mother i wouldnt really let my daughter play with snails and all that ewwy stuff but the problem is also thru their slime as well, which means washing floors/varandah's that have had snails and slugs crawl ascross them and wash all veggies. Its really not that hard to hose down a varandah if you want to be careful your child doesnt get this worm.

I thought the same thing too, i always catch snails and feed them to the blue tongue, does that mean he can get sick too or is it only with us? And i have caught wild rats near my bird cage.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Kimberly, my daughter is worse then my son when it comes to bugs & icky things & as i said, without knowing the risks, u dont think much about it, except the odd 'ewww yuck Tiarne, put it down & go wash your hands'.  But yeah, they now have been told not to touch at all & as you said, it isnt hard to wash down surfaces outdoors after wet weather brings the snails out & about before letting the kids play. My 'babies' are both old enough to just be told to leave them alone, but when it comes to a 10mnth old......they have no idea, & as a parent if we know the risks, we would all of course be more careful! You are right about the education part, & when people are not even aware of this worm being in Australia, then imo, more education is obviously needed. I cant answer the effects on pets, they only mentioned cats & dogs last night......but it couldnt hurt to look into it a bit.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

That is pretty logical, i thought you were going to suggest something draconian like not letting the kids outside lol.



Bel711 said:


> Same thing ive done when it comes to red backs etc......the kids are not aloud to touch them.......& i dont see that as too drastic a measure.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That is pretty logical, i thought you were going to suggest something draconian like not letting the kids outside lol.



No, believe it or not, i am a VERY normal, laid back kind of mother.  My kids play in dirt & make mud pies etc, but as any decent parent, knowledge is a great thing, being aware of such risks doesnt turn me into unreasonable over reacting mother, but it will help to ensure my kids are kept safe.


----------



## Wookie (Nov 14, 2011)

One of our lecturers mentioned the rat lung worm. From memory she said you could get it from lettuce leaves and it takes residence upstairs :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Nov 14, 2011)

You're not a kid if you can't play in the dirt and mud


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wookie said:


> One of our lecturers mentioned the rat lung worm. From memory she said you could get it from lettuce leaves and it takes residence upstairs :lol:



Yep, if their slime trail is on the foods we eat, & they are not washed, it is possible. & as for taking 'residence upstairs', again, yep, they travel up your spine where they then burrow into the brain, which in the cases mentioned last night resulted in death in one case & severe brain damage in another......that story about the young man being 'extremely ill' that slim posted earlier......well to me severe retardation is a bit more then just being ill, the young man can no longer talk or walk........not very funny.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 14, 2011)

i was annoyed that at the end of the story they stated 'head to the website for more information including the simple steps to protect yourself' believe it or not, not everyone has internet even in this technological age !! 
it would have taken a few more seconds to add "said you should not eat raw slugs or snails and other animals, and ensure that you wash your hands after touching them. It is also important to thoroughly wash and cook any produce that could be contaminated by animals,” 

I take 'contaminated by animals' to mean the slugs and snails, AND any rats that may have left infected droppings on the fruit/veg. 

while the parasite will not live long without its host, its still worth taking note that we should return to the 'bad old days' and thoroughly wash anything that is intentended for human consumption. As a whole we have become very complacent with our hygiene standards, i've seen kids ~ 8yo, outside playing at a BBQ with the dogs and cats in residence and then head to the food table and start helping themselves with their hands !!! 
just because you may become infected it doesnt mean you are guaranteed of an outcome as was shown on the show. most of the worms will die long before getting that far. the severe menengitis type reaction is rare, lets not start a panic.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 14, 2011)

Its a good thing they've made all those antiseptic type handwashes and the like, or we might all get sick! 

You might all disagree with me... But nowadays so many people overreact (not referring to the lungworm topic) and escalate so many things out of proportion. The human race has lived this long without all of these new hygienic products, sterilisers etc. I sometimes feel sorry for kids who are cooped up inside, aren't allow to play with dirt, nature/in the environment due to the parents paranoia (Knowledge and care is important, but don't take it to the extreme!). Kids still need to be kids. Yes I know the average lifespan is increasing and the likes, but I still have enough faith in my healthy immune system (good diet, exercise etc) to be able to 'combat' many things I'm exposed to. Yes I'm still vaccinated against everything I need for prevention... but I don't use antiseptic hand gels (Unless I've been playing with cattle, animal faeces etc and have no access to clean water to wash up- i.e. only when absolutely necessary- I don't use them every 5 minutes or so like many people seem to!), I don't rinse my veggies etc.. I very, very _very _rarely get sick, whilst so many younger people nowadays seem to get sick so frequently, and make so many visits to the doctors. Got to wonder why, sometimes. 

Just my opinions of course, each to their own. I won't be arguing my point or discussing it compliments of recently starting exams.. but just thought I'd make this quick post. 

Good on all the reasonable, responsible parents out there though!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with you there 'Kitah'. Although i do make sure my family wash hands after toileting, after playing with the pets, & before eating, at the same time i believe that if children are kept from 'all germs', they get sick alot easier & alot more often, some exposure to germs etc is a healthy part of living imo. Hell, when my daughter was 3 i took her to a number of 'chicken pox' party's (to try get her to get them while she was still a child) So i dont tend to be an over reactive parent, however, yeah, i do my best to be as aware of 'hidden' dangers where possible, as you just never know, & i wouldnt like to be 'responsible' for allowing my kids to touch something that has the potential to seriously harm them.

Goodluck with your exams!


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree too Kitah

Be alert but not alarmed


----------



## Kitah (Nov 14, 2011)

See, you're a perfect example of a responsible, reasonable parent as I mentioned above 


(though I did just notice that was your 666'th post... lol)


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why thank u!  Im not perfect (just ask my kids, they will tell u ) but i def. do my best!

Scary that......i gave my 666th 'like' today also! :shock::lol:


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm with you Kitah, i think we are producing a generation of germ-phobes. with absolutely no immune system, a lot of us survived with just plain ol' soap and water and we ALWAYS had to wash our hands before eating. I played outside in minus degree temperatures, played with slugs & snails and assorted garden variety 'toys'. my kids did the same, but if they were too young to know what should or shouldnt go in the mouth then they were always supervised !! Kids should be allowed to be kids and to poke and prod the world around them, thats how they learn best, its the adults responsibility to make sure that they are safe while doing it and information like the potential risks of these Rat worms should have been made public. How can they expect parents to make informed decisions without informing them of the risks. Its then up to each parent to assess those risks and act accordingly.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 14, 2011)

If you were perfect, you wouldn't be human! All you can do is your best! 

Parents just need to know whats 'around', assess the risks, make a reasonable decision as to how critical it is, and do what you need to do about it- within reason! A little bit of common sense can go a _long_ way! 

And now I'm suspicious of you Bel... two 666's in one day!  :lol:


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah said:


> And now I'm suspicious of you Bel... two 666's in one day!  :lol:



:lol: Some of my family members believe i am possessed.......so maybe i am! I promise to play nicely though......just do as i say!


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

Wookie said:


> One of our lecturers mentioned the rat lung worm. From memory she said you could get it from lettuce leaves and it takes residence upstairs :lol:



:|

Hmm... guess i cant ever eat a hamburger with lettuce now.. just incase no one washed it .. and a snail touched it :lol: .. .oh wait im not a gullible sheep, i will be fine


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh i just love how certain people have to comment just for the heck of it!  If wanting to keep my kids from taking chances with their health makes me a 'gullible sheep'........well BAA BAA! But they are my kids not your own, so how or why it even concerns you is a little beyond me! Heaven forbid though anything bad should happen to you or your children purely due to ignorance. Cause believe it or not, my children dont live sheltered lives by any means just because i chose to be cautious of such things.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

That wasn't really for the heck of it - it was a very concerning sentence.

We really need to make sure that we wash our own lettuce and hand it in at Macdonalds incase a snail (or heaven forbid) a slug, or a bird poo, or a fish... brushed past the lettuce.

What you're saying to me Bel is you have this great idea about gaining knowledge but no idea where to get it from!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeeez, I ate some snails the other evening! I'm a goner! :lol:  (ps: They are wonderful with a dash of garlic ) - french snails mind you......


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

It is the french garden snails that contain the worm moose... But cooked kills the worm 

They're usually pre-marinated while they're alive - they feed them on garlic bread for two weeks before cooking. It marinates them on the inside too 

Again - the chances of catching this disease is about the same as you winning lotto... For the 10 people who did catch this disease, and any losses that have occurred it's unlucky to an extent. No different to the fellow from ELO who had his van hit by an out of control hay bail, which unfortunately took his life. Very unlucky, but certainly no more than 10 instances in the last 50 years!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 15, 2011)

slim6y said:


> What you're saying to me Bel is you have this great idea about gaining knowledge but no idea where to get it from!



Seriously? Where ever i get i my 'knowledge' from, on what ever topic, really doesnt matter, there IS truth to the story, someone's baby is dead, & whether or not my children would necessarily come in contact with it or not also doesnt really matter, i am now aware of something that i wasnt aware of before, & that to me is a great start. It doesnt mean my children cant play outdoors or eat freaking lettuce etc,  but at least i am now aware of the possible dangers that are there if not careful!


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Nov 15, 2011)

Read the last page of this thread....laughed, sighed, giggled and shook my head but didn't bother to read the rest of it.

Hope my children don't eat any snails, slugs or lettuce? Anytime soon... Good thing their motto is 'that's not food, that's what food eats'

Roflmao

Hope this post made someone smile...


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

Just how i forgot to ask for the lettuce to be removed from my KFC burger ... wish me luck ! (even though there is more chance of me dying in a car crash on the way to KFC)..


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

Australis said:


> I forget to ask for the lettuce to be removed from my KFC burger ... wish me luck ! (even though there is more chance of me dying in a car crash on the way to KFC)..



But at least you're now aware of it.... The car crash that is.... Plus you can tell all the kids at KFC to steer clear of the lettuce unless they can prove its been washed.

Or alternatively you can see how many would still eat it knowing the risks. 

Don't forget to point out that statistically speaking it's less than 0.0005% chance of contracting that - and in each of the cases a direct contact to a snail has been made.


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey.. im just doing my bit... before i grabbed some KFC.. i was down at the beach screaming like a mad man.. "GET OUT OF THE WATER sharks kill and stuff!!!(insert fear mongering images)"


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's an interesting forum - see what scaremongering does? It doesn't inform, it ILL INFORMS!

rat lung worm

Pay particular attention to the OP:

Exactly... The second post suggest Australia is cursed with snakes...

Finally the last post suggested it's a secret... Well, if it's a secret, how did I know about it before the scaremongering tv show? Easy... Because I read science and medical journals, health sites (especially local ones) etc. I know where to look for these things - and I learnt about the plight of almost 10 people in 50 years!!! Amazing really isn't it. Hugely deadly. 

Yet - to tell my kids to do anything but wash their hands and don't put snails in their mouth - what the hell else is there to do? It doesn't make you a better person because you know about this rat lung worm. Nor does it make you a better parent for telling your children about how scary snails are. 

Because, they're just plain not! 

Personally, the over reaction to this incident is ridiculous. The exact raise that the TV channel (known for its in depth and accurate reporting) wanted.



Australis said:


> Hey.. im just doing my bit... before i grabbed some KFC.. i was down at the beach screaming like a mad man.. "GET OUT OF THE WATER sharks kill and stuff!!!(insert fear mongering images)"



It's no joking matter mate. Sharks do kill... Far more than rat lung worm. 

If I was you I'd be wearing a mankini to do the job you did, that should certainly scare the ones that choose not to listen to ill advice in the first place!


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Australis said:


> Just how i forgot to ask for the lettuce to be removed from my KFC burger ... wish me luck ! (even though there is more chance of me dying in a car crash on the way to KFC)..



Ask them to remove the chicken next time too Australis, they inject the chickens with steroids and growth hormones....


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> Ask them to remove the chicken next time too Australis, they inject the chickens with steroids and growth hormones....



From snails? :?


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

dead kid walking !!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 15, 2011)

This is one of those topics that brings out the best and worst in people !!

nobody has said that the kids should be wrapped in cotton wool - merely that parents should be aware. 
Just like being aware of other potential risks to life that are out there
- discarded drug needles in your local playground 
- getting bitten by a venomous snake 
- shark bite
- high temperature seizures in babies
- SIDS....

the list is long and you get my point. 

the TV show has bought it to peoples attention, just like when they do stories on shark bites. no one is suggesting that we should be paranoid neurotic over this. 

I'm betting that those that are making all the light hearted comments havent stopped to think about how they would feel if it were their child that was a victim of the 'rat worm' (or any of the above for that matter), and then finding out that it they could have preveented it if they had known about it because someone, somewhere had bought it to their attention ! 

Never ever argue with what a parent says or does in relation to their childs safety, you will be beaten to a pulp by a very sharp tongue very quickly.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

You're not wrong Jax... Not at all. 

Unfortunately a simple health warning should be enough, and a simple health warning is all that is needed for most diseases like this. Not a scaremongering, over-the-top sensationalised crock of codswallop!

Even if parts of the story were true, it leads to unhealthy obsessive compulsiveness in an already nervous population. 

Health warnings serve a purpose - sensationalism does not!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 15, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Not a scaremongering, over-the-top sensationalised crock of codswallop!



thats a mouthful and a half  but well said !


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder what percentage of the population is allergic to bee stings? Everyone should get their kids tested just to be informed.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 15, 2011)

Australis said:


> dead kid walking !!



sorry Australis, I find that a little distasteful and disrespectful to those children that have suffered.........

*puts soapbox away before it gets thrown*


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 15, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> I wonder what percentage of the population is allergic to bee stings? Everyone should get their kids tested just to be informed.



I am and given how many of my super healthy family's defects my children(well mainly my oldest) have been saddled with there is every chance atleast one of my kids is allergic to bees. They still play on the grass barefoot


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 15, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> I wonder what percentage of the population is allergic to bee stings? Everyone should get their kids tested just to be informed.



if there is a history of bee sting allergy (life threatening, not just a itchy swelling) in the family i dont see the problem with that ! 
why are kids vaccinated ??? because there are common diseases that can kill them or leave them a vegetable ! 
young women have a double mastectomy because breast cancer runs in the family.

*kicks soapbox back under the desk"


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> sorry Australis



I forgive you. ♥


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 15, 2011)

I just recieved this email: Thought it went with the theme of things....



id="yui_3_2_0_1_1321348713191136" style="padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; color: rgb(69, 69, 69); font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px"
|- id="yui_3_2_0_1_1321348713191134"
| valign="top" id="yui_3_2_0_1_1321348713191133" style="padding-bottom: 0.75pt; padding-left: 0.75pt; padding-right: 0.75pt; padding-top: 0.75pt" |
*WASH THEM FIRST Please Don't Erase this message before forwarding on!*
*Same applies to Beer. 





This is Serious!
This incident happened recently in North Texas. 
A woman went boating one Sunday taking with her some cans of coke
which she put into the refrigerator of the boat. 
On Monday she was taken to the hospital and placed in the Intensive Care Unit. She died on Wednesday. 
The autopsy concluded she died of Leptospirosis.
This was traced to the can of coke she drank from, not using a glass.
Tests showed that the can was infected by dried rat urine and
hence the disease Leptospirosis.
Rat urine contains toxic and deathly substances. 
It is highly recommended to thoroughly wash the upper part
of all soda cans before drinking out of them.
The cans are typically stocked in warehouses and transported straight to the shops without being cleaned. 

A study at NYCU showed that the tops of all soda cans are more contaminated than public toilets (i.e.). full of germs and bacteria. 
So wash them with water before putting them to the mouth to avoid any kind of fatal accident. 






Please forward this message to all the people you care about. 
I JUST DID *

|-


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2011)

Mhmm thats another example of what can be blown out of proportion. If that were true, I'm lucky to be alive... Besides- Lepto is easily treatable in humans. Different story in dogs though.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Mhmm thats another example of what can be blown out of proportion. If that were true, I'm lucky to be alive... Besides- Lepto is easily treatable in humans. Different story in dogs though.



I think I put it in this thread, that that is TRUE! It does happen. From time to time... At St Augustine's in Cairns, a boy from my Chemistry class was in hospital from lepto. Most likely from drinking a can of coke which had rat urine on it. 

Unfortunately, completely identical to the TV program, the email newtolovingsnake put up, is nothing more than scaremongering, over-the-top sensationalised crock of codswallop!

However... The paranoid, the obsessive compulsive, the nervous and the ill informed will go around scaring people at KFCs around the globe, to remove their lettuce and to boil their cans of Pepsi before they consume their indulgences.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad to see you took advantage of mocking yet another thread 'slim', purely because 'you dont agree'. Who are you claiming is over reacting again?  You just continue to go & on with the name calling, all because i chose to use the information that i now have to keep a better on eye on what my kids are playing with in the garden.......again......how on earth does this affect you.......cause it must, you STILL havent dropped it! My kids will still play in the garden, they will even still eat lettuce if they want to, you are right, nothing much has to change, a simple health warning is enough right? Funny that, cause that is exactly what i took from the story, a simple warning! I have not said once that this info makes me a better parent, i am just now more aware. There is no crime there, i am not obsessive compulsive or paranoid, & you really should just get over it!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

I think you take it as a personal attack on you. A shame really, because I never once said Bel!


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 16, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> if there is a history of bee sting allergy (life threatening, not just a itchy swelling) in the family i dont see the problem with that !
> why are kids vaccinated ??? because there are common diseases that can kill them or leave them a vegetable !
> young women have a double mastectomy because breast cancer runs in the family.
> 
> *kicks soapbox back under the desk"





slim6y said:


> Don't forget to point out that statistically speaking it's less than 0.0005% chance of contracting that - and in each of the cases a direct contact to a snail has been made.



The only point I was pushing is that the way the media portrayed the story was typical of the tabloid type sensationalism that is the media in this country.

During the 22 years from 1960 to 1981, 25 individuals have been recorded by the Australian Bureau of Statistics as having died shortly after a bee sting. This gives a mortality incidence of
0.086/1 000 000 population per year

When are they going to run a scare story on bees?


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> I think you take it as a personal attack on you. A shame really, because I never once said Bel!



You didnt have to, you have responded to almost all of my posts, with the same crap, & yes, in many of your posts, you were talking to/responding to me. If it makes you feel better now to deny it though, thats fine, you do what you have to!

As for the 'only point' you tried to make.......i agreed with you.......i didnt take the story as a 'quick kids get indoors NOW' warning, i simply just took notice. I have continued to be put in the paranoid & obsessive group though, simply for taking note of something!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 16, 2011)

What about mud pies? Are they found in mud pies?????


----------

